
Car doesn’t need a touchscreen in it - elorant
https://theoutline.com/post/8309/the-volkswagen-space-vizzion-and-ford-mustang-mach-e-have-taken-car-touchscreens-to-new-levels-of-unnecessary?zd=5&zi=c2pjkp5t
======
Causality1
The only touchscreen I need in my car is my phone mounted to the dashboard.

